# New stresses & checking out my own thyroid



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Hey everybody:
Sorry I haven't been on the forum in the last few days/weeks. I think it is a combination of a lot of stressors as well as dropping our Internet at home to save on expenses.

I saw my primary doc this week about a shoulder pain, but I also asked to have my main thyroid tests (TSH, free T3, & free T4) as well as thyroid antibodies checked. I have been starting to feel like I'm getting on the thyroid rollercoster with the intensifying of several recent stressors (finances, my daughter's psychiatric/thyroid troubles, and a very dear friend who is in a semi-coma and not expected to live after she collapsed about 4 weeks ago). I feel like I am going off on everybody and everything (and breaking a few things along the way as well, such as lampshades, computer mouse, etc.). I also am experiencing anxiety and some depression, which is quite unusual for me.

Fortunately, my primary doc is really on top of all of this, and readily agreed to the tests. She even offered to ultrasound my thyroid, because I mentioned that a few weeks ago it felt like I had a bit of a lump in my throat that definitely wasn't caused from allergies or a virus. I declined the scan for now, but will definitely have it done if the trouble swallowing returns.

Anyway, I just wanted to check in about what was going on with me. There is not much to report on my daughter, because she will only be seeing a doc next Monday (because of insurance difficulties). I will definitely report back when I find out what my thyroid levels are. In the meantime, I will be working on stretches for my shoulder (just tendonitis) and healthy ways to deal with my stress.


----------



## Allihurley (Sep 9, 2010)

Hope all is well with your levels and you are feeling like yourself again soon. I'm sure the stress you seem to be going through isn't helping anything. Take care.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry about all your stresses Debbie. They certainly can play havoc on our thyroid. Ju


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry about all your stresses Debbie. They certainly can play havoc on our thyroid. Just try to keep positive as possible under your circumstances. Let us know about your Labs. My last ones where way hyper/super suppressed - I think I am headed for another treatment down the road. Hang in there lady!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Debbie from Milwaukee said:


> Hey everybody:
> Sorry I haven't been on the forum in the last few days/weeks. I think it is a combination of a lot of stressors as well as dropping our Internet at home to save on expenses.
> 
> I saw my primary doc this week about a shoulder pain, but I also asked to have my main thyroid tests (TSH, free T3, & free T4) as well as thyroid antibodies checked. I have been starting to feel like I'm getting on the thyroid rollercoster with the intensifying of several recent stressors (finances, my daughter's psychiatric/thyroid troubles, and a very dear friend who is in a semi-coma and not expected to live after she collapsed about 4 weeks ago). I feel like I am going off on everybody and everything (and breaking a few things along the way as well, such as lampshades, computer mouse, etc.). I also am experiencing anxiety and some depression, which is quite unusual for me.
> ...


Holy cats!!! I hate this for you! So glad to see you though. It sounds to me like it might be "hyperthyroid!"

Hope they run TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) which would confirm or disconfirm.

Let us know as soon as you find out anything.

Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Sure sounds a lot like me before my hyperT was diagnosed. After years of having anxiety/rage issues under control, I suddenly found myself raging again at little things. In the moment of the rage, I would feel completely justified, then later, I would sit back and realize that something was really not right. I was back in the therapists chair, but could not make any sense of it. Until my hyperT was diagnosed and I started reading the symptoms. It all fell into place. 
Stress affects us all in crazy ways. I have lived with a great deal of stress for years. For me, I seem to be able to just buck up and get through any calamity. Then afterwords, when the storm settles and life is just peachy keen, my health plummets. I read your story about your daughter, and it sounds like you have been through a lot of stress since then. 
I am glad you are getting things checked out by your doc. I have to remember to take care of myself through any crisis. I am no good to anyone if I am not well. 
Remember to relax and breathe! Somehow the universe has a way of taking care of seemingly impossible situations.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

I AM actually feeling bettter at the moment--at least I haven't broken anything new in a couple of days! I think it is because I spent a number of quiet hours at my good friend's house over the weekend going through her pictures to create a memorial video. This is the friend who was in the semi-coma; she passed away late Friday night. The grief is difficult at times, but it feels good to be doing something that is positive for family and friends.

I'm still waiting on the lab results. I'll be sure to post when I get them.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry about your friend.

Thoughts and Prayers.

:hugs:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

So sorry to hear about your friend. My thought and Prayers are with you! Hope things get better for you real soon.

Hugs & Blessings to All!

Kay


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Drumroll, please...Here are my labs:

Thyroid Antibodies
AMT - Result: 1:[email protected] Range: <1:100
ANTHYRO - Result: <1:10 Range: <1:10
Doc's note: "Your thyroid labs were normal but you are starting to make antibodies to your thyroid. The antithyroglobulin antibodies are slightly elevated. That means every three months or so we re-check your TSH and T4 and watch to see if it does go high or low-then we treat it."

Free T4 - Result: 0.8 Range: 0.6-1.2
TSH- Result: 2.63 Range: 0.34-5.60

My doc said that she was going to take the free T3 as well as free T4, but I think she just marked the lab sheet in a general way, and this is what they tested for. Oh, and I also need to start back on vitamin D3 (I was 27.8 with a range of 32.0-100.0. No big surprise. Anyone have any comment about my numbers? The specific lingo about the antibodies is unfamiliar to me. Thanks!

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. I go to my friend's wake and funeral over the next 2 days (a 3 hour drive away). I was privleged to make a slideshow video about my friend's life, which I will run for the visitation and luncheon.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi all--I am just re-posting this, since it seems that it may have gotten lost in a lot of other postings last week.

Here are my labs:

Thyroid Antibodies
AMT - Result: 1:[email protected] Range: <1:100
ANTHYRO - Result: <1:10 Range: <1:10
Doc's note: "Your thyroid labs were normal but you are starting to make antibodies to your thyroid. The antithyroglobulin antibodies are slightly elevated. That means every three months or so we re-check your TSH and T4 and watch to see if it does go high or low-then we treat it."

Free T4 - Result: 0.8 Range: 0.6-1.2
TSH- Result: 2.63 Range: 0.34-5.60

My doc said that she was going to take the free T3 as well as free T4, but I think she just marked the lab sheet in a general way, and this is what they tested for. Oh, and I also need to start back on vitamin D3 (I was 27.8 with a range of 32.0-100.0. No big surprise. Anyone have any comment about my numbers? The specific lingo about the antibodies is unfamiliar to me. Thanks!

Thanks for your thoughts and prayers. I attended the wake and funeral for my dear friend last weekend in Northern Indiana (almost 200 miles away). I was able to create a slideshow video as a memorial to her, and everyone said they really appreciated and enjoyed it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Debbie from Milwaukee said:


> Hi all--I am just re-posting this, since it seems that it may have gotten lost in a lot of other postings last week.
> 
> Here are my labs:
> 
> ...


Hey, Debbie. I am so sorry about the loss of your dear friend.

Good grief. I have no idea what AMT is. I googled it, did a search on Lab Tests Online and nothing.

Your FT4 is below mid-range. Are you on any T3 like Armour or Cytomel? Too bad she did not run the FT3. In any case, it is my opinion you should be on thyroxine replacement if you are not.


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh, I have been on levothyroixine for a number of years. I was on .075 mg. for the longest time, and only went on .088 in the last year or so. No, I am not on any kind of 
T3 med at all. I've never had any real problems until recently. My husband, oldest daughter (24), and middle daughter (20) are all in the "thyroid club."

I just thought it was so interesting that I was able to feel my autoimmune reaction physically and emotionally and that it showed up in some way on the lab tests. Being informed about what can go wrong on a forum like this can prepare you for this sort of thing!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Debbie from Milwaukee said:


> Oh, I have been on levothyroixine for a number of years. I was on .075 mg. for the longest time, and only went on .088 in the last year or so. No, I am not on any kind of
> T3 med at all. I've never had any real problems until recently. My husband, oldest daughter (24), and middle daughter (20) are all in the "thyroid club."
> 
> I just thought it was so interesting that I was able to feel my autoimmune reaction physically and emotionally and that it showed up in some way on the lab tests. Being informed about what can go wrong on a forum like this can prepare you for this sort of thing!


Thank you for bringing me up to snuff. I therefore believe that you are slightly under medicated.

You have had a lot of stressors this past year and that can burn up the thyroxine replacement like nobody's business. Maybe your doc will tweak you up a bit and see how you feel?

That should also bring those antibodies down. Make them quiet, if you will.


----------

